# Fraternal greetings from France



## Noelflantier (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello everybody and brothers, 

I'm fellow mason from France at GLNF ( Grande loge nationale française which is the french grand loge regular and recognized by UGLE ) 
I'm 27 years old and i have been initiated 3 years ago in my Mother lodge Picardie #136 at the Orient of Amiens which works at the french rite. 

I'am happy to be here for exchange with  foreign bretherens . If you have any questions, don't hesitate.  

Inbefore, excuse me for my approximate english .


----------



## CLewey44 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello and welcome, Bro. Noel. I look forward to your input in the forums.


----------



## Elexir (Aug 17, 2017)

Noelflantier said:


> Hello everybody and brothers,
> 
> I'm fellow mason from France at GLNF ( Grande loge nationale française which is the french grand loge regular and recognized by UGLE )
> I'm 27 years old and i have been initiated 3 years ago in my Mother lodge Picardie #136 at the Orient of Amiens which works at the french rite.
> ...



Greetings and hello from Sweden.
If Im not misstaken the french rite has more then three degrees.
Am I correct?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 17, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Noelflantier (Aug 17, 2017)

Thx for your welcoming,

Élixir,
In Blue lodge there are 3 degrees, then , if you want keep going the path you can go in "wisdom's orders" with 4 degrees more of course . But it seems that this sides degrees are close to the scotish rite . You have the same system in sweden ?


----------



## Noelflantier (Aug 17, 2017)

Moreover, that's de the reason why wisdom's orders disapeared  during the 19 th century , they were included in the scotish sides degrees until recently. I think they have came back  ( french degrees) since around 20 years only..


----------



## Elexir (Aug 17, 2017)

Noelflantier said:


> Thx for your welcoming,
> 
> Élixir,
> In Blue lodge there are 3 degrees, then , if you want keep going the path you can go in "wisdom's orders" with 4 degrees more of course . But it seems that this sides degrees are close to the scotish rite . You have the same system in sweden ?



No, we have a rite of ten degrees, wich are given in three stages (St John, St Andrews and Chapter) but our freemasonry has a french orgin.


----------



## LK600 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hello and Welcome Brother!  I look forward to your input.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 18, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 23, 2017)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 23, 2017)

Greetings and Welcome


----------



## Tony Oliva (Sep 1, 2017)

Noelflantier said:


> Hello everybody and brothers,
> 
> I'm fellow mason from France at GLNF ( Grande loge nationale française which is the french grand loge regular and recognized by UGLE )
> I'm 27 years old and i have been initiated 3 years ago in my Mother lodge Picardie #136 at the Orient of Amiens which works at the french rite.
> ...


Don't apologize Brother and welcome.


----------



## Tony Oliva (Sep 1, 2017)

Welcome Brother,
Let us know more about the French degrees in detail.


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Sep 6, 2017)

Welcome to our forum, Bro. Noel!

Sent from my XT1094 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Mike Martin (Sep 21, 2017)

Greetings from Angleterre


----------



## afrah (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi. I love France . This romantic country.


----------

